# Campy 11 speed shifting with SRAM 10 speed chainrings



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

So Im considering a change from SRAM to Chorus 11 speed but I have a Quark Cinqo built around a SRAM crank withe SRAM red chain rings. I'm wondering will that shift well with the new 11 speed. I can't afford to switch the cranks out and even replacing the rings withe FSA 11 speed rings is not an option due to the fact those rings do not calibrate well. I know the widths are not much off but my concern is chain suck with an 11 speed chain (or is it possible to use a 10 speed) and also the down shift from the big ring (use 9 speed rings withe 10 speed SRAM cause the chain to sometimes not seat on down shift but instead skip along the top of the small rings teeth)


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

Chain suck has nothing to do with this combination. Chain suck is the result of worn chainrings.

Using a 9 speed ring may or may not have an effect, but if the tooth to tooth spacing is truly wider with the 9 speed ring, that's certainly not needed.

Don't use a 10 speed chain, it's too wide to fit between the cogs. Chains are always designed to provide ample clearance between the cogs and chain.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

C-40 said:


> Chain suck has nothing to do with this combination. Chain suck is the result of worn chainrings.
> 
> Using a 9 speed ring may or may not have an effect, but if the tooth to tooth spacing is truly wider with the 9 speed ring, that's certainly not needed.
> 
> Don't use a 10 speed chain, it's too wide to fit between the cogs. Chains are always designed to provide ample clearance between the cogs and chain.


I won't be using 9 speed rings I will be using 10 speed rings and Im wondering if that will be and issue shifting wise.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well...*

Most people report no problems. I guess you'll find out for sure when you try it.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

C-40 said:


> Most people report no problems. I guess you'll find out for sure when you try it.


Actually with a definative answer I prolly wont try it, would like to try campy but its not worth the price to switch just to have "ok" shifting. I realize that with 11 speed cranks this would be no issue but right now I don't see a way to get around that.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Buy an Athena 11sp crank from Ribble for $225 +$20 cups and sell the SRAM crank you have. If it is BB30 just buy those cups. CAMP10 10% discount code still works even though the banner is not there telling you.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> Buy an Athena 11sp crank from Ribble for $225 +$20 cups and sell the SRAM crank you have. If it is BB30 just buy those cups. CAMP10 10% discount code still works even though the banner is not there telling you.



That won't work the campy crank will not work with my Cinqo.


----------

